

What is App.net to you? - relation
http://blog.derrickko.com/what-is-appnet/

======
toddh
5\. People who hope something good this way might come.

------
CyberDroiD
Sounds interesting, but I would only use it if it were free. Twitter, FB, and
Google+ work fine for what I need.

What do I need from App.net? Friends who use it.

